
Amazon Echo update adds “Computer” wake word to complete the Star Trek fantasy - quickquicker
http://www.aftvnews.com/amazon-echo-and-echo-dot-update-adds-computer-wake-word-to-help-complete-the-star-trek-fantasy/
======
na85
How soon until I can ask the Replicator for "tea, Earl Grey, hot"?

~~~
unit91
Try it. Alexa responds with one of a few utterances like "The replicators on
this vessel are not yet operational."

~~~
joezydeco
Is there a red alert klaxon? That would rock.

------
openmosix
Noooo, I wanted Jarvis so badly :( I need to push more on my feature request.

------
redsummer
We need just need the 60s futurist flashing coloured lights and we can all
pretend to be Spock on the bridge of the Enterprise. (Could probably be done
with a pi)

------
6d6b73
Just don't watch ST with Echo on

------
cypherpunks01
Any way to do this on Android that doesn't involve sketchy root hacks or 3rd
party apps?

------
chomp
This seems like a good way to make it even easier to accidentally trigger
Alexa.

~~~
sokoloff
The choice of wakeword is a setting. You don't have to let it respond to
"Computer". (Likewise, if your daughter is named Alexa...)

------
kyriakos
eventually they'll let you specify your own trigger word. a lot f funny
stories coming up when alexa gets triggered during random conversations.

------
tlrobinson
I was hoping for Dolores or Maeve.

